# Virtual Machine gets stopped if I close an ssh window



## jigzat (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I installed virtualbox on FreeBSD 10 to use it headless, so far everything is running fine. 

What I do is login from Mac OS X using a terminal window and SSH and start a virtual machine, I can access it trough VNC or RDP perfectly fine but if I close the Mac OS X Terminal window the virtual machine stops working. 

I'm not really sure if this is an expected behavior or there is something that I forgot to do.


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 24, 2014)

One way is to first start tmux session and VirtualBox inside that. Then you can close Terminal window and leave tmux session running.
Other way (which you are not after if I understood correctly) is to start VirtualBox at boot time like described here:

http://wiki.sysconfig.org.uk/display/howto/VirtualBox+On+FreeBSD

I'm sure there are plenty of other solutions too, which I hope somebody else will share


----------



## jigzat (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes thank you, I started a new thread on that topic. I had the impression that launching a VM at boot was not allowed or supported. Still I appreciate your answer I will look into it.


----------

